# Turning into a Siamese!?



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I brought home two little baby ratties from a petstore on January 15th.
Here are a few pictures taken within 48 hours of them getting home.





















And today little Cricket (the capped one) looks like this.










I didn't want to believe it when someone on this forum said he could turn into a Siamese, but here he is losing his cap. I had a horrible experience with a dumbo Siamese before and have since had trouble even looking at pictures of them.  However, little Cricket is going to help me get past that! He's shy, but very very sweet. He used to be the most fearful of the two, running and hiding when I came near, but now every morning both he and Meeko (the agouti in the first picture) are out waiting for me!

I love my two new boys so much and can't wait to have all four boys in my new DCN! (once it gets here...) Speaking of cages, the cage they're in is temporary and definitely not suitable for even a single rat half the size of my new babies.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

It was me who told you he might! Haha wow! Def don't let your past experience affect you...my friends Siamese babies are the sweetest out of all her ratties!Plus a lot of people on here are gonna be very jelous...lots of Siamese/Himi fans including myself as I own a Himi Beautiful rattie! Keep posting pics of how he changes, its interesting to see


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I think it will be a great way for you to get over your bad experience and come to like siamese rats. I think they are adorable. My siamese rat, Koko, was very special to me so I have a soft spot for all siamese rats now, so I can understand how having a bad experience with one could have the opposite effect. I hope having a sweet one of your own will help you change your mind! Your rat is very cute

(sorry if my display pic freaks you out by the way).


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for your concern, JessyGene.  That rat _is _adorable!

It's been probably over a year since that bad experience, so the horror has faded... still there, but not as strong as it was.

I know Cricket will help. He's stinkin' sweet. he keeps putting his nose in my ear, though.. Kinda hurts, rofl. But he's still awesome, as is his brother Meeko. I just hope he stays mostly white. I've seen Siamese rats that look kinda dirty because they have brown on their legs and rear end. I love Cricket's nice white coat.  His baby fur is slowly being replaced with nice sleek adult fur! He was so fluffy and now he's smooth. I'm guessing his adult coat will be fully in within the next week and a half, so he'll probably be full Siamese by then.

And hopefully by then my Critter Nation will be here! I'm so excited to finally have the cage everyone talks about!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh some Siamese are darker than others, but they all have points. Your boy looks like he's going to be pretty light, but will have to wait & see.I know the feeling, I am SO excited to get my CN!!! Did you already order yours? I'm still waiting to order grrrr!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I ordered mine a few days ago. It said the earliest it'll get here will be the 6th of February.  But a friend told me it could be here sooner so I got my fingers crossed.

I hope he's light! I love how all my rats have nice crisp white coats. I'd hate for him to be the odd man out, haha.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep Siamese, I can see a very light point on his nose in the first 3 pictures. Not all have very dark points, though people try to breed for very dark points cause it does help tell them apart at a young age.

Though I will admit, weirdest one I've seen. In a cute way 

I know how you feel about one of them being the odd man out. I feel so bad for my Soda. He's not only the only non-Dumbo, But he's the only hooded/not black rat.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

His point is very clear now because the rest of his head is turning white. 

Aw, poor Soda.  

Thankfully, I don't have much of a trend in my rat room. I have two beige hoodeds, a blue hooded, two mostly dumbo black "maskeds" who are mostly white, and now an Agouti hooded and a dumbo "beige capped" soon to be a Siamese. Though all my girls are hooded. Oh, and Meeko is the only non-dumbo male! -gasp- And the only male with color on his back! My poor baby.  And he's my only Agouti...


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Definitely a Siamese. :3 he's adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

Aww! Yep A siamese


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

From certain angles in some lights, he looks full Siamese already.  He actually hasn't changed too much since posting that most recent picture, but I'll try to get more to show his progress.

My DCN is on its way here! Hopefully it'll be here soon... The babies (Meeko and Cricket) are quickly outgrowing my small spare cage.


----------



## elliott-and-louie (Jan 25, 2013)

What was the bad experience with the siamese? And he is a cutie ;D


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

It's stupid really. XD My family and I were going around Petsmarts looking at rats and guinea pigs, trying to decide if they would work out or not (a few years ago) and there was a dumbo Siamese girl that was _wild_. The petsmart person just held her tightly in her hands and whenever I tried to touch the rat or anything, she would go nuts. The rat herself didn't scare me much or anything, but seeing Siamese dumbos remind me of a bad experience, my stupidity, and other things. I just flash back to worrying about the rat getting loose or something and beating myself up over how stupid I was (hard to explain)... The experience even made me question getting rats at all.

Anyways, I'll be posting new pictures of my babies and their new cages!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Definitely need new pics  especially of this one, I'm interested to see if the markings have changed even more! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Sadly my phone is full up of pictures.  But I'll work on that tonight and take more pics tomorrow. Plus, he's hard to get pictures of! He's the most shy and jumpy of the boys, plus he's mostly white which makes the flash ruin his looks and everything is too dark in this room to not have flash.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's the full transformation...

































































His headspot is still slightly visible, but his head is pretty white now.

I hoped you enjoyed Cricket's transformation! 

Sorry I didn't post pictures for a while. I'll post more once his headspot disappears and if he starts getting color on the rest of his body.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Aw neat! He has turned into a gorgeous boy!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

He's become quite the handsome little man.  Well, not _little_... He's pretty huge compared to his "brother" Meeko is is supposedly around the same age as him. I think Cricket hogs all the food...

I love how his eyes look like little rubies when I use my phone's flash for pictures!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Beautiful. My pew turned into a hemi and my tan hooded turned into a Siamese. I am now in love with those two coloring/marking. Hope he helps you get past your bad experience. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

What bad experience? rofl! Yeah, he's already made me forget about it.  He's a timid boy (probably the only rat I have that I would call skittish), but he's really sweet once he gets comfortable. I have to admit, Cricket is probably my handsomest boy.

It's so cool that you've had both transformations! I've love to have a hemi eventually!

It's funny that rats can change their looks so much. Gus Gus started out with a very distinct black circle around half his head with no black anywhere else. Then he grew small black patches all over his head!


----------



## tlizzle (Apr 27, 2013)

I am so happy I found this forum! I am new to owning rats. I have 3! One is a Siamese and the second was supposed to be a beige hooded dumbo. [3rd is a brown Rex] After about a month of owning him I started to notice his colors changing. I couldn't believe it when I stopped and really looked. I thought to myself, "geez didn't he used to be BEIGE!?" Take a look at my pics! His name is Kwazi.


----------

